# aphids and sanderianum



## Clark (Mar 18, 2009)

Need advice. My Ludisia was host to a large number of aphids. Below are
my sanderianum seedlings. I can see aphids have dropped from above
and are around three trays of plants and on the wire rack. The Ludisia
I am willing to sacrifice, what am I spraying on the sanderianum pots?
Thank-you, Clark


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2009)

Aphids don't like water sprayed on them. That's the first thing I'd try: a strong spray of warm water to knock them off.


----------



## Clark (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Dot, but it is worst than I thought.
Last nite, while showing my wife an abnormal growth on a 'just out of flask'
paph., an aphid was discovered on a plant less than inch across. I have
read soapy water, but- not every soap is effective and, is it SAFE to spray
soap on such a small plant. By the weekend I'll post pic of abnormal growth.
I have been told that the smallest plants in the flasks are normally 
discarded, but I am growing them anyway (some were the size of uncooked
rice).


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 19, 2009)

Any hand dish washing soap should be safe. (with lemon OK, as it's a naturally deterent.) You're sufficatating them.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2009)

Aphids are pretty easy to get rid of. I have Merit, Neem and some stuff from the Ace hardware store.


----------



## silence882 (Mar 19, 2009)

I always had luck with harsh pesticides!

If these plants are not inside, I'd recommend malathion. It smells terrible, but it's quite effective.

If the plants are inside, I'd recommend a systemic. I am a big fan of imidacloprids. Personally, I use Bayer Advanced that I get from Hope Depot:
http://www.bayeradvanced.com/product/3-in-1-Insect-Disease-and-Mite-Control/ready-to-use.html

--Stephen


----------



## Bobc (Mar 19, 2009)

Try Bayer rose&garden spray. Lowes sells it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 19, 2009)

Also is in Bayer Tree and Shrub.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have found that both neem oil and insecticidal soap work pretty well. However, I have never sprayed the soap on young seedlings.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 20, 2009)

a hard water spray (just water sprayed hard enough to knock them off without damaging the plant) is very effective.

beneficial insects would be great but they'll take a bit of time to work and come in the mail so it could be at least several weeks before you'd see control. if you get a pesticide that is okay to use with beneficials, the wasp Aphidius are *very *effective...
more info on Aphidius click here


----------



## Clark (Mar 20, 2009)

Found four adults today huddled together under one leaf. I killed them and
their unborn manually(IPM). Soap and water was the first round of remedy.
If I see another adult in the next week, the Bayer spray is next, I bought it
this morning.
Thank-you to all above.
BTW, nice link for the wasps. My wife said not in the house. Thanks, Clark


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 20, 2009)

lacewings and ladybugs just love aphids; best control for them is strong water spray. a little alcohol would probably kill them as well but try to avoid getting on roots


----------

